# Costco Kirkland Signature Slim Fit Dress Shirt



## Lemon328i (May 23, 2009)

I stopped at my local Costco warehouse tonight. Their normal "value" dress shirt is all wrong to me since it is a button down, but next to those, were something new for Costco:

A slim fit, spread collar, 100% extra long staple cotton, two-ply 80's dress shirt. They are single needle tailored and have nice stiff collars. They of course come with the "wrinkle-free" treatment that is the standard now for store bought shirts. Still, the colors are vibrant, the stitching quite good and the fabric is just phenomenal. We'll have to see how well they hold up over time, but for $18 each these are a fantastic bargain. I picked up a solid white, a teal royal oxford, a solid blue and a deep navy with white stripes.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

The fabric is actually phenomenal? Or the fabric is phenomenal for the price?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I've avoided these, despite the kudos from Forum Members, because of the button-down collar. This new collar style sounds good except for the "slim-fit" part!!:frown:


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

It sounds pretty god, but too bad it has the wrinkle-free formaldehyde treatment. I don't see the point in using fine cotton if all the benefits are negated by the wrinkle-free treatment.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, the older, non-wrinkle-free Costco shirts made in Mauritius were much, much nicer than the newer, made-in-China jobs. They cost a bit less, too. I am glad I loaded up with a passel of them while the getting was good. These days my source for inexpensive non-wrinkle-free BD shirts has become Lands End.


----------



## Lemon328i (May 23, 2009)

Of the 4 shirts I got, 2 were made in Indonesia and 2 in China. These have a very nice fabric, certainly at this price and having a similar fabric from ModernTailor or similar would have cost a lot more. I examined the construction and while the Indonesian ones appear to have better single needle stitching, they are all well made. 

I've found Land End quality to have gone down in the past few years. The shirt plackets fold in the middle very quickly and the collars wear faster than they should. Nothing at all like the shirts I used to buy from them.

If these Kirkland's hold up to multiple washings, these will be my new go to shirts. They sell as "slim fit", but I think the more proper term would be tailored fit. It basically looses a couple inches around the waist so that shirt material doesn't gather. I am not a svelte guy and they fit me just fine. You owe it to yourself to at least try one shirt if there is a Costco near you.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt S said:


> It sounds pretty god, but too bad it has the wrinkle-free formaldehyde treatment. I don't see the point in using fine cotton if all the benefits are negated by the wrinkle-free treatment.


To me it isn't any different than loading up a fine cotton shirt with starch, which many folks tend to do. Of course if you don't put starch in your shirt you might have a point, although these days good quality non-iron shirts are just about as soft and supple as any other and, in my opinion, look much better during the course of the day.

As for the Costco shirts, I've never had one but I would much prefer a button down collar to a spread collar if those were my only two choices. Thankfully we also have point collars to choose from, although maybe not at Costco.

It's good that there is something for everyone. I suppose that's why Henry Ford started painting cars in colors other than black. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## serene (Oct 27, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> As for the Costco shirts, I've never had one but I would much prefer a button down collar to a spread collar if those were my only two choices. Thankfully we also have point collars to choose from, although maybe not at Costco.
> 
> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


A button down collar indeed is the most enviable in a shirt. Many experiments could be there, but the comfort and formal elegance of a button down can't be matched by any other collar.

Serene


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

serene said:


> A button down collar indeed is the most enviable in a shirt. Many experiments could be there, but the comfort and *formal* elegance of a button down can't be matched by any other collar.
> 
> Serene


I'd consider the button-down collar to be casual elegance. There's nothing formal about a button-down collar.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

This post peaked my interest. Today, I ran by a large Costco store and scored one of this shirts. I was skeptical but for 18 bucks and some change, there was no downside. Well, I am impressed. Although its non-iron, the fabric is fine. Box pleat and removable collar stays. Generally, my shirts are custom made as I am a hard fit. This shirt fits ok. Not perfect, but good enough for an everyday shirt under a suit coat.

Just be careful, these shirts in white are not available in all sizes as they are so popular. My size was available only in a single shirt. I plan on going by another Costco nearby to see if they have more in white. 
I just sent a number of Lands End shirts to Goodwill and need additional shirts to hold me over until my MTM order arrives. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

From the packaging insert:

80's 2 poly cotton
Wrinkle Free, Non Iron
Slim Fit
Seven points of seam taping to minimize puckering (whatever that means)
Single needle tailoring

They are made in Indoesia


----------



## sunjh2004 (Dec 31, 2010)

Interesting! I happen to be at a Costco last Saturday and I've never bought my clothes there but was just curious about them. To my surprise, these shirts feels almost the same as my Brooks non iron shirt. I really cannot tell the difference. I would probably buy one next time and see how they fit.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

I promise this will be my last post on this thread. Unfortunately, it seems the inventory at two Costco stores near my home are sold out of the white. Plenty of the button downs but those fit like a tent. I even braved crowds and went by both after work. No luck. Perhaps your fortune will be better.


----------



## Lemon328i (May 23, 2009)

That's actually a good sign that they are selling well! Perhaps the buyers will expand their search for more good finds. 

My 4 shirts have been through the wash three times each now and they are still in perfect shape - no puckering along the placket, no premature wear at the collar.

I have quite a few bespoke shirts and while you expect perfect quality from that route, I really couldn't be any happier with the quality and price of these Costco Kirkland Signature Slim Fit shirts. Don't confuse them with the buttondowns, those are voluminous by comparison. The slim fit shirts have spread collars.


----------



## melvin82 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Sky number?*

@Lemon328i Do you have a Costco sku number I can reference? My Costco doesn't have them, but I plan on calling around to see who does. I've been waiting a Costco shirt like this! Thanks!


----------



## Lemon328i (May 23, 2009)

Costco SKU is 558574. Good luck hunting them down. My local Costco is down to a few of each in the smaller sizes.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Do these shirts come in single sleeve numbers? 

I need sleeve length of 36 and tallest shirts I ever saw at Costco were 34-35 in sleeves.


----------



## DCdave (Jul 19, 2006)

They do come in single sleeve lengths, although I am not sure if they come in 36 inch sleeves. The Costco near my office has consistently had these in stock in multiple colors. As has been stated already, I find these to be good shirts for the price and have worn well with minimum care.


----------



## Lemon328i (May 23, 2009)

Yep, maximum sizes appear to be 17.5 neck and 36 sleeve.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Lemon328i said:


> Yep, maximum sizes appear to be 17.5 neck and 36 sleeve.


I need 16 neck, 36 sleeve. Has anyone seen this size at Costo?


----------



## Orlampa (May 22, 2012)

I can confirm they have 18 neck & 36 sleeve as I'm wearing one right now!


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't know if this had anything to do with it, but about 10 months ago I put in a suggestion for these shirts at my local Costco, and they've showed up about a month ago. No white, though, and nothing longer than a 36 sleeve. I bought a very nice patterned shirt for the $18. Costco's slim fit is somewhere in between BB's slim and extra slim.


----------



## rafa (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been to several of the local Costco stores lately (central/south Orange County) and have noticed that all the slim fit spread collar shirts are gone except for one location (original Tustin). Anyone know if Costco is getting rid of these slim fit shirts or if this is just some sort of seasonal stock rotation.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I am hopeful it is the beginning of the end of the Slim Fit craze that has swept up the Fat Ol' USA!!


----------



## juffman (May 19, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I am hopeful it is the beginning of the end of the Slim Fit craze that has swept up the Fat Ol' USA!!


I'm pretty skinny, 15 neck, 32 length, and when I wear a regular shirt, it looks like I am swimming in it. Way too much extra fabric under the arms and in the arms. Then one day someone told me about BB slim fits and that is all I wear, not because of some craze, but because they fit me. If these compare well to the BB slim fits, then I will definitely be picking some up. I have all the patterns I want from BB anyway.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That's why God invented the military shirt tuck, Son!! 

But 1979 was a long time ago.

Does the Army issue "Slim Fit" now??


----------



## rafa (Mar 31, 2009)

When you're broad shouldered, yet have a 10-12 inch drop, you appreciate a slim fit shirt because it fits the way a regular fit shirt does on normal bodied people. I still don't have the desire to pay $100 per shirt for a decent fabric MTM either. Perhaps I will in the next year or so, but while I'm slimming I need these slim fit spread collars. I'm decidedly with the Euros in my preference of shirt collar too.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's why God invented the military shirt tuck, Son!!
> 
> But 1979 was a long time ago.
> 
> Does the Army issue "Slim Fit" now??


That's a great question, but perhaps even more intriguing, does the Army (or any of the branches) issue non-iron? It would make sense to me, as with all the other things soldiers are asked to learn/do I don't think ironing 101 is too high on the list.


----------



## hawkmd (May 20, 2012)

I was in my local Costco the other day and while they had the regular Kirkland brand dress shirts, there were none of the slim fits to be found. I asked one of the floor managers about this and apparently they are currently not an active product being stocked by Costco with no indication if they will bring them back at some point or not.


----------

